# What distinguishes the Maui resorts from each other



## Clark (Mar 7, 2012)

Can someone help me understand the differences between the Maui resorts (have never been there to see for myself)?

The Marriott website lists two separate resorts:

(1.) "Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club – Molokai, Maui and Lanai Wing"  and

(2.) "Marriott’s Maui Ocean  Club – Gardenview, Oceanview and Oceanfront Floating Villas at Lahaina and Napili Towers"

Looking at those, they all have the same seasons ("platinum", "platinum-plus
holiday", and "platinum plus-New Years Day"). The only thing seeming to distinguish them is that some are fixed week and some are floating week ownership.

But I have been told they are distinctly different. I would like to understand in what way (1) and (2) are different. 

Would either (1) or (2) be called "Villas" and the other "Suites" or is there some other distinguishing descriptive that owners would clearly understand as distinguishing one from the other?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's a map of Maui Ocean Club showing the different buildings, and here's a good thread that talks about the differences between the two types.  Gblotter's post #5 in that thread is excellent.


----------



## puckmanfl (Mar 7, 2012)

good morning....

Greg... as the resident expert (along with Boca Boy) please chime in here!!!!

I am going to leave this one to the major players on Maui....


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 7, 2012)

Basically the new Villas have full kitchens, washer/dryer, and one less bathroom and slightly less sq feet. Also villas have one less balcony but floor to ceiling windows in the living area that offer amazing views.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 7, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Basically the new Villas have full kitchens, washer/dryer, and one less bathroom and slightly less sq feet. Also villas have one less balcony but floor to ceiling windows in the living area that offer amazing views.


Right!

The towers are both pretty new (<5 years) and are some of the nicest TS rooms I've ever seen. The main bldgs are an old hotel which was converted to TS and therefore have a very limited kitchen. Not that they didn't do a very nice job on the conversion but a conversion is never as nice as a from the ground up top brand TS complex. 

We stayed in the old bldg last Sept and loved the place  but visited the new towers and they really are much nicer but a little smaller room size.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 7, 2012)

I would summarize it this way in a nutshell:

The new Villas (Napili and Lahaina) are very similar to the units at Marriott's newer purpose built timeshare resorts.  The old Suites (Lanai, Lanai and Molokai) are an excellent conversion of the prior hotel rooms (as opposed to the much less desirable conversion at the Kauai Beach Club).

I slightly prefer the old Suites section if you have a guest room because it is larger and has a larger balcony (called a lanai in Hawaii).  If you have a 1BR or a 2BR I do not feel there is any comparison--the new Napili and Lahaina Villas are much nicer and have all the features.

We own two 2BR oceanfront floating weeks in the new towers and love them.  Greg owns a 3BR fixed week, fixed unit in Lahaina Tower, which I consider the gold standard in Marriott timeshare resorts.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> Right!
> 
> The towers are both pretty new (<5 years) and are some of the nicest TS rooms I've ever seen. The main bldgs are an old hotel which was converted to TS and therefore have a very limited kitchen. Not that they didn't do a very nice job on the conversion but a conversion is never as nice as a from the ground up top brand TS complex.
> 
> We stayed in the old bldg last Sept and loved the place  but visited the new towers and they really are much nicer but a little smaller room size.



Really the best thing about both is the location, which we just think couldn't be better.


----------



## Clark (Mar 7, 2012)

OK Thanks to all of you helping my understanding. So I'm pretty sure that no one would be confused by the following two descriptions:

(1.) "Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club – Molokai, Maui, Lanai Wing Suites" and

(2.) "Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club – Lahaina, Napili Towers Villas"

So next question, would the following shorter descriptions be non-confusing (owners would immediately know which was which)?  

(3.) "Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club Suites" and

(4.) "Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club Villas"


----------



## GregT (Mar 7, 2012)

Clark said:


> OK Thanks to all of you helping my understanding. So I'm pretty sure that no one would be confused by the following two descriptions:
> 
> (1.) "Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club – Molokai, Maui, Lanai Wing Suites" and
> 
> ...



Clark, you've gotten great feedback already (and BocaBoy, thanks for the props!)

If you have the space, I'd rather see you use (1) and (2).   I'm not 100% sure that people will differentiate between Suites and Villas (although most people should know).  Can (4) be Marriott's Maui Ocean Club Lahaina/Napili Villas"?

Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 7, 2012)

I always get confused when I see them referred to as suites & villas. Could you use "original towers" or "original section" vs. "new towers" or "new section". Maybe that doesn't shorten it enough?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2012)

On the map linked in post #2 - how are The old Suites (hotel rooms converted to timeshares) labeled?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Mar 7, 2012)

*A rose by any other name...*

I would use the same terminology as Marriott:
Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina & Napili Towers
Maui Ocean Club - Molokai, Maui & Lanai Towers

Technically, the Maui building is a wing, only 3 stories. Most of the time I have seen Marriott refer to the Lahaina & Napili towers as Villas and the Molokai, Maui & Lanai towers as Suites, but they have not been consistent on this.


----------



## GregT (Mar 7, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> On the map linked in post #2 - how are The old Suites (hotel rooms converted to timeshares) labeled?



Denise, they are the Lanai Wing Suites, Maui Wing Suites and Molokai Wing Suites -- in the middle of the page.  Thx


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2012)

GregT said:


> Denise, they are the Lanai Wing Suites, Maui Wing Suites and Molokai Wing Suites -- in the middle of the page.  Thx



Thank you very much! - is there a map that shows the view designations?


----------



## GaryDouglas (Mar 7, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Thank you very much! - is there a map that shows the view designations?


 
Yes there IS.


----------



## Clark (Mar 7, 2012)

OK Thanks everyone. I've read all the threads and looked at the map. Everything I needed to know.

Y'all have been most helpful.

Clark


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 7, 2012)

GaryDouglas said:


> Yes there IS.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 10, 2012)

In the original (hotel conversion) towers, what exactly is in the kitchenette?
Is it just a microwave and mini-refrigerator? Is there a hot plate/burner at all?

Thanks for all of the info which has been posted, and the great map. It's nice to be able to see the layout of the resort.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 10, 2012)

hudshut said:


> In the original (hotel conversion) towers, what exactly is in the kitchenette?
> Is it just a microwave and mini-refrigerator? Is there a hot plate/burner at all?



There is also a toaster and a coffee maker.

But no hot plate or stove at all.


----------



## gblotter (Mar 10, 2012)

vacationtime1 said:


> There is also a toaster and a coffee maker.
> 
> But no hot plate or stove at all.


A kitchen sink, dishwasher, microwave, and mini-fridge are also included in the kitchenette.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't forget the blender.


----------



## capjak (Mar 10, 2012)

For the suites you can always drop by costco on your way in and purchase a george forman grill to cook or a electric skillet I would think?


----------



## readyalready (Mar 10, 2012)

hudshut said:


> In the original (hotel conversion) towers, what exactly is in the kitchenette?
> Is it just a microwave and mini-refrigerator? Is there a hot plate/burner at all?
> 
> Thanks for all of the info which has been posted, and the great map. It's nice to be able to see the layout of the resort.



There is also a full size dishwasher


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.


----------

